# Disability allowance v Invalidity pension



## derick000 (14 May 2008)

Hi on Disability allowance at present and have been for the past two years.
Was wondering if it would be better to apply for Invalidity Pension as it looks like I will not be able to work again


----------



## Murt10 (14 May 2008)

Disability Allowance is a means tested non contributory version of Invalidity Pension.

Invalidity Pension = http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw44.html

Disability Allowance = http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw29.html



Murt


----------



## derick000 (14 May 2008)

Murt10 said:


> Disability Allowance is a means tested non contributory version of Invalidity Pension.
> 
> Invalidity Pension = http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw44.html
> 
> ...


 
Murt thanks for replying.
At the moment i am getting living alone allowance fuel telephone tv licence free travel.
how do i know if i will qualify for invalidity pension have enough contributions.


----------



## Jody (15 May 2008)

I was in the same position having just 2 years on disability and applied for the invalidity pension as I could forsee that I would be out for at least another year. For me it meant an additional 45 Euro per week and not having to submit medical certificates regularly. I will be going back to work in the future, all going well and I was called for a medical for the invalidity application. I was also issued a travel pass automatically when the pension was awarded. The best of luck


----------



## Black Sheep (15 May 2008)

The best way of finding out if you are entitled to Invalidity Pension is to apply. You can remain on DA while awaiting a decision.

If you have worked in the past and have 260 PRSI contributions paid you *may* be entitled to Invalidity Pension.

I would always recommend choosing a non-means tested payment over a means-tested one if you have that choice.

If in the future you went back to part-time work while on a means tested payment your payment would be reduced (means tested)

If you went back to work while on Invalidity Pension (non means-tested) you could retain your full payment.


----------



## hopalong (15 May 2008)

as far as i know invad pension is taxable,so if that comes into the equation consider it.if your the sole earner it is probably under the ceiling for tax .


----------



## Murt10 (15 May 2008)

Derick000


As Blacksheep said the best way to find out if you are entitled is to apply. If you are turned down you will be given a full explanation as to why you are being refused.

In relation to resuming work p/t in the future, AFAIK, there is an earnings limit on what you can earn and still retain payment. You can check with the Dept if this (hopefully) becomes an issue in the future.

In realtion to tax, if you are presently on DA, which is a means tested payment, in all probability this is not likely to be much of a problem. If your spouse was working then the issue would arise, but as you are already on a means tested payment, and getting Living Alone Allowance, this probably isn't an issue. 

Go ahead and apply anyway.


Murt


----------



## Black Sheep (16 May 2008)

As regards returning to work p/t with Invalidity Pension there is no earnings limit but the maximum number of hours you are allowed to work is 20 p/w . Permission must be obtained from S/W before starting work (exemption from rule 5 of the rules of behaviour)

Returning to p/t work with D/A same rules apply but maximum earnings are €120 before payment is reduced

It is unlikely that there would be a tax issue with D/A and p/t work

With Invalidity Pension and p/t work any amount over €352 (approx) of combined income from Pension and p/t work would be subject to tax @20%


----------

